# Mortality Insurance - Yea or Nay?



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

Good afternoon everyone!

I bought my dream horse last year and purchased both Mortality and Major Medical insurance on him. This year upon renewal, I took off the major medical and kept the mortality. Since he’s been in training (refresher with a trusted trainer but mainly me working with him) I increased his insured value to $10k.

I do question why I’m getting mortality insurance at all. I haven’t had it for any of my past horses, mainly because of finances. I also never paid much for them, and would have rather put the money into proper feed and care.

Nico is a registered QH gelding, 5 years old, and would be considered ranch broke. I’m working with him to learn more refined things, and do ranch sorting and eventually breakaway roping. 
I paid $5k for him, and intend to keep him for life. My friend who is a cutting trainer, said she would increase his insured value to at least $10k not just because of all the work I’ve done, but he’d be difficult to replace for less than that in this horse market.
(To me of course he’s worth millions!❤🐎)

What are your thoughts, views, opinions on mortality and/or major medical insurance?
I’ve also put a poll up to see how we collectively rank. Thanks for your input!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't have either. After looking at the costs for both, I decided to pass on the mortality insurance and in lieu of medical insurance I put a certain amount of money in a separate bank account each month. I felt good about that when I got my first two horses, as one was a young healthy Pony and the other was in pretty good shape. Then I got Teddy and blew all of that money (about $3000 if I recall) on getting his teeth fixed. I'm not sure insurance would have covered that anyways, as it was a specialized and unusual procedure.

I guess the idea behind mortality insurance is that you can then go and get another similar horse? Like if you totalled your car and then your insurance company replaces it for you? Maybe it's because I have three horses or maybe it's because I'm cynical or tired of all the money I spend, but honestly if one of them died of course I'd be completely heartbroken but that would represent an immediate improvement in my monetary liquidity, as I would no longer have to pay for boarding, feed, supps, medical care, etc. etc. It's not like I would need another horse -- I have more than I need as it is. So for me personally it just made no sense at all.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I had mortality on my show horse years ago.
Mortality was cheap and the way my policy was written if he was euthanized for any reason he was policy paid.
No idea of costs today, but then...it was silly to not insure! Cheap...it was cheap.

My horse was used in lessons by others, jumped in shows with myself and others and was stabled at away shows on unfamiliar grounds...
So, mortality I had on him.

For a horse who is multi-discipline trained as yours is...he is worth more than you insured for and to replace with similar, probably double what you did...
My "trail horse" is worth more than the # you are insured for. I've been offered more for him than that.. 
🐴...


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I have both on my horse because, as your friend has mentioned, replacing him would be a very difficult.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Find out what the insurance company will require as proof that the horse is worth as much as he's insured for. Since value is very subjective, they will probably pay an "estimated market value" in lieu of actually paying the full insured amount. Also, what do you need to do, vet and care wise, to maintain the validity of the policy. If you don't follow the letter of their written protocols, they can refuse to pay out at all. Or at least so I understand. You may have to pay a fortune in niggly vet bills to keep your policy valid. Check the background of the company you're insuring with and the agent writing the policy.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

My daughter has insured two barrel horses as they were a big investment for her. Unfortunately her first barrel horse was injured and had to be euthanized less then a year after we got her. Our regular vet was involved and communicating with the insurance company regarding documentation. Payment for the amount the horse was insured for was prompt and hassle free. She got a little bit from the major medical but not much. Without the insurance she would not have been able to buy a replacement horse. Surprisingly they were willing to insure the replacement at what I thought was a reasonable costs. She pays less than $500 for $7000 mortality coverage and $5000 major medical. I wouldn't take on the risk of a horse for that premium. We looked into increasing the value at renewal but that required a vet exam, documentation of why the value increased, and the premium would be more. 

I guess the question is can you afford to replace the horse should something happen or cover the veterinary costs. I can highly recommend our agent Star H Equine Insurance and The Hartford Insurance Company.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never had either kind of insurance on mine. Back years ago when hubs and I got together he did have mortality ins. on his. I figured it up and he was to the point where his next ins. payment would put him over the price the horse was insured for. I had him call the agent to find out if he would stop making payments while the policy stayed in effect or what. Nope, still had to make the payments in order to keep the insurance. Needless to say he just cancelled it. What a waste of a few thousand dollars! 

Unless you have a horse that's worth upwards of 100 thou, I personally don't feel it's worth it. I'd do like @ACinATX instead and sock what you would pay in premiums into a savings account.


----------



## Terbus (Oct 9, 2021)

Neither. I suppose I see the point with big show horses, but not with most horse. My boy was worth about $4,000 when I bought him just under a year ago and would be close to $10,000 now (Note: this is without his health problems). He's a registered Arabian out of decent lines, solid under saddle, descent on the trail, trained in 1st and 2nd level Dressage, and has a future in jumping. Yet still, I don't see the point. I think I'd have to have spent at least 10,000 before I though about insuring a horse. I am going to be frank and say that I can't see myself ever spending that much on a horse. The horse market is insane right now, but prices will go down eventually and I can't wait to get a second horse until then. Although, I don't really need another horse to start with.


----------



## puff (Jan 18, 2021)

If something happens to him can you afford to replace him?


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I've been considering it, very strongly.

If my mare (training 1st level dressage, soon-to-be a registered Morgan) dropped dead tomorrow, there is no way I would be able to afford to replace her with a similar horse. I bought her for $600 and invested $10k+ into her care and training of the span of 3 years... I don't have the $10k sitting around to replace the time and training that went into her at the drop of a hat.

After having my first major emergency event with my other horse this past year, I now see the important of having some type of insurance on your horses _if _you do not have the disposable income to pay for an unexpected, emergency vet bill. I had to make the decision of giving my horse one more day with at home care or hauling him to the university emergency clinic... The base fee the clinic gave us for hauling him there and having him be there for the minimum amount of time (with no charges for fluids/hospital equipment/etc) was going to be $3k. We were looking at easily a $5k vet bill _without _considering if colic surgery would be needed ($10k). If he had been insured (and under the maximum age of having medical insurance), he would have been hauled to the university emergency clinic immediately. Because there is no way I could potentially spend $3-15k on a horse vet bill at the time, he stayed home and we did the best we could with caring for him. Luckily, he made it, BUT insurance would've taken the burden of the choice off of our family.


----------



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

puff said:


> If something happens to him can you afford to replace him?


That is the big question, eh?
The short answer is no. My husband and I certainly can’t write a check for $10k if we had to “replace” my gelding. 

I dropped the major medical only because I decided to put some money aside in an “emergency vet bill” fund. Also my premium would have been almost $1k for both mortality and major medical. I figured that money would be better put towards an emergency account than premiums…for me anyway.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope, my horse isn't insured. I try to keep enough money saved for emergencies & that's about it. I don't think it's necessary really, it's more of a personal preference in my eyes because it gives people peace of mind I guess. But I can't see myself getting it.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Where I live there is no such thing as horse insurance so this is purely hypothetical.

I wouldn’t carry mortality insurance because my mare was cheap and she isn’t super trained in anything. Getting a comparable horse would be cheap.

If I had access to fancy vets I would carry medical insurance. But I don’t so my vet bills are limited to antibiotics and corticosteroids - if it cannot be fixed with those two types of medication that’s the end of the line for my horse. So the highest vet “event” I’m looking at is around 300 Euro for a few visits and some injections. The costliest item in a medical situation would be remains disposal which is around 400 Euros. I guess this is both a good thing and a bad thing. In some cases my mare might be saved with all the fancy treatments which are out there but we don’t have locally - but on the other hand I cannot be stuck in an endless loop of trying to fix unfixable because treatments are just not there.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When I was showing I carried both. Now that we rarely show, I just have a vet emergency fund and don't carry either. I won't be replacing any horses at this stage in my life so don't need mortality.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Neither. I think if I was going to buy a 25K horse for my daughter to show, I would consider mortality, but major medical would probably be pointless for us because there aren't really treatment options available around here for anything major like colic surgery. I'm not driving 5 hours with my colicking horse in a trailer to get a surgery that he may not survive anyway. I'd rather keep the money and if there is an emergency, deal with it (my horse did colic, had to be tubed, but the whole thing only cost me 350$ and it hasn't happened again). The one insurance company that I know about which is available where I live had a lot of exclusions too, so it's not like you have no vet bills. I do a lot of preventative care which means feeding expensive supplements - none of which would be covered either. So I make the choice to just spend my money that way rather than purchase insurance. 

And I haven't paid a lot for any of my horses. I will likely have more horses when the time comes, but I will likely get them from friends or through word-of-mouth, which has been the best way for me to get the best horses from people I know and trust.


----------



## chrismoe (6 mo ago)

Hello all,

I recently purchased a horse and given the cost mortality insurance was a no-brainer. I think Puff said it best. "If you lost your horse tomorrow could you afford to replace your horse?" In my case, not a chance so mortality insurance seemed like a good investment. Best, Chris


----------

